# Nids 'n Necrons



## Tlaloc (Oct 2, 2014)

Hi all. Sorry if this has been discussed elsewhere; just started posting here. 

Anyway, with everyone's favourite gribblie beasts actively avoiding tomb worlds, is this more to do with them having no biomass to nom, or are the nids actually scared of necrons?


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Tlaloc said:


> Hi all. Sorry if this has been discussed elsewhere; just started posting here.
> 
> Anyway, with everyone's favourite gribblie beasts actively avoiding tomb worlds, is this more to do with them having no biomass to nom, or are the nids actually scared of necrons?


Most tomb worlds have little to no biomass, so they avoid for more tasty worlds.


----------



## LordNecross (Aug 14, 2014)

I think its also subtly suggested that Tech available to the Cron's would also cause them to avoid the systems as well.

Such as Null Fields and such.


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

Necrons also have weapons that do the one thing the nids can't adapt to.

They destroy biomass.


----------



## Tlaloc (Oct 2, 2014)

Cool. The reason I bring it up is that in an old codex it shows that a hive fleet took a major detour around a tomb world rather than just going past it. I just like the idea that there's something out there that the nids are actually scared of.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

[Q UOTE=Tlaloc;1918026]Cool. The reason I bring it up is that in an old codex it shows that a hive fleet took a major detour around a tomb world rather than just going past it. I just like the idea that there's something out there that the nids are actually scared of.[/QUOTE]


I know what you meen but you can also read about imperial worlds that suddenly has been attacked without knowing they lived on a Tombworld. In the Eldar trilogy it is also stated that Alaitoc tried to stop a Tomb to awaken on a Maiden world. So Tomb worlds may be plentiful in biomass. But what you stated above. I also want to think it is something special with that Tombworld and that is why the Tyranids avoided it. Fear or lack o biomass, who knows?


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Moriouce said:


> In the Eldar trilogy it is also stated that Alaitoc tried to stop a Tomb to awaken on a Maiden world. So Tomb worlds may be plentiful in biomass. But what you stated above. I also want to think it is something special with that Tombworld and that is why the Tyranids avoided it. Fear or lack o biomass, who knows?


Really......thats just a LOL, you would think the Eldar would have someway of knowing where the crons are.


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

Moriouce said:


> [Q UOTE=Tlaloc;1918026]Cool. The reason I bring it up is that in an old codex it shows that a hive fleet took a major detour around a tomb world rather than just going past it. I just like the idea that there's something out there that the nids are actually scared of.



I know what you meen but you can also read about imperial worlds that suddenly has been attacked without knowing they lived on a Tombworld. In the Eldar trilogy it is also stated that Alaitoc tried to stop a Tomb to awaken on a Maiden world. So Tomb worlds may be plentiful in biomass. But what you stated above. I also want to think it is something special with that Tombworld and that is why the Tyranids avoided it. Fear or lack o biomass, who knows?[/QUOTE]
99% of necrons carry weapons that disintegrate matter, any nid that gets killed by one is ill replaceable biomass lost.

Since most hive fleets are starving from the galactic journey it's not a good thing.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Reaper45 said:


> 99% of necrons carry weapons that disintegrate matter, any nid that gets killed by one is ill replaceable biomass lost.
> 
> Since most hive fleets are starving from the galactic journey it's not a good thing.


True, but nids have invaded worlds held by necrons before so long as there was biomass. The conflict between Dante and Szarekh for instance. 

The example above shows them going out of their way to deliberately give a certain area a substantial girth. Suggesting that there is something else keeping them away.



locustgate said:


> Really......thats just a LOL, you would think the Eldar would have someway of knowing where the crons are.


Why exactly? The necrons went to sleep deliberately to avoid the eldar, don't you think they could stay hidden if they want to? We only have a few examples of eldar knowing where a necron world is, whereas there are thousands more tomb worlds that remain hidden.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

Reaper45 said:


> Since most hive fleets are starving from the galactic journey it's not a good thing.


Do we really know that the hive fleets are starving when they wake up from hibernation?


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Serpion5 said:


> Why exactly? The necrons went to sleep deliberately to avoid the eldar, don't you think they could stay hidden if they want to? We only have a few examples of eldar knowing where a necron world is, whereas there are thousands more tomb worlds that remain hidden.


Because the Eldar had millennia to find a way to detect their most hated (ancient) enemy.


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

hailene said:


> Do we really know that the hive fleets are starving when they wake up from hibernation?


If they were at full power would anyone have had a chance to beat them back?


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

Reaper45 said:


> If they were at full power would anyone have had a chance to beat them back?


Maybe? Maybe not? I don't recall any definite proof stating the Hive Fleets are at full power or not after hibernation.

Could you provide a source that says one way or another, please?


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

locustgate said:


> Because the Eldar had millennia to find a way to detect their most hated (ancient) enemy.


So? The eldar inherited the galaxy after the Old Ones were destroyed and the necrons vanished. In that aftermath, there could have been a complete power vacuum, without a solid leadership who knows what could have happened. The eldar are not under a solid leadership in the present setting, and the lore behind the fall makes it apparent that they may never have been. 

Besides, since when has time been any indicator of success? The Emperor spent millennia trying to keep humanity out of trouble with Chaos, and look where that ended up? Having thousands or even millions of years to do something doesn't make the task any easier or even possible. We're talking about the necrons, a race that can slip armies out of phase when it needs to. If they wanted to stay hidden, I'm quite sure they could have. Remember, even after sixty million years of sleep, no other race has managed to reach the same level of technological advancement as the necrons. 

The few examples of eldar being aware of a necron presence on any world can be attributed to tomb world systems malfunctioning or unexpected tectonic shifts over time exposing their underground facilities while they are still dormant.


----------



## Kayback (Jan 18, 2007)

Wasn't there some early Necron fluff which talked about them being specifically designed to fight Nids? 

KBK


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Kayback said:


> Wasn't there some early Necron fluff which talked about them being specifically designed to fight Nids?
> 
> KBK


Not that I'm aware of. 

And even if there was, that's no longer the case.


----------



## Kayback (Jan 18, 2007)

Serpion5 said:


> Not that I'm aware of.
> 
> And even if there was, that's no longer the case.


You are probably correct on point 2. On point 1 I recall reading something years ago when the Necrons were just launched. Something about them being the answer to the Nids. They have no biomass, they destroy biomass with most of their weapons and they are also self replicating/self maintaining. One reason they are waking now is the arrival of the Nid swarms.

Of course that conveniently ignores all the references to their "gods" and the like.

I wish I could remember where I read it. Although to be honest it may have been a non canon source.

KBK


----------



## el_machinae (Nov 17, 2014)

Back then, there were also mutterings that the Necrons had anti-Warp capabilities. IIRC, it's reasonable to think that the 'nids require _access_ to the Warp in order to maintain the Hive Mind. The Necron Tomb World could've had a very large, I dunno, Pariah effect causing the 'nids to avoid it.

Though, if that were the case, you'd think the Inquisition and the Eldar would've thought that system to be special long, long ago.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

el_machinae said:


> Back then, there were also mutterings that the Necrons had anti-Warp capabilities. IIRC, it's reasonable to think that the 'nids require _access_ to the Warp in order to maintain the Hive Mind. The Necron Tomb World could've had a very large, I dunno, Pariah effect causing the 'nids to avoid it.
> 
> Though, if that were the case, you'd think the Inquisition and the Eldar would've thought that system to be special long, long ago.


The necrons are in possession of warp negating technology, but how widespread this tech is remains unclear. It may be the sort of thing that only a few specialized crypteks are able to make, as it doesn't seem to appear all that often and isn't really alluded to outside black library novels. 

The system that the tyranids were avoiding was for a time believed to be a dyson sphere imprisoning one of the c'tan known as the Outsider. It was also believed that the eldar were responsible for its confinement. In light of the shard fluff, this remains entirely possible, as the eldar may have had to resort to this method to contain an Outsider shard. Even though the necrons were able to capture most shards with tesseract labyrinths, they could not account for every single one, and the eldar would not have had these devices at their disposal.


----------



## LordNecross (Aug 14, 2014)

Serpion5 said:


> The necrons are in possession of warp negating technology, but how widespread this tech is remains unclear. It may be the sort of thing that only a few specialized crypteks are able to make, as it doesn't seem to appear all that often and isn't really alluded to outside black library novels.
> 
> The system that the tyranids were avoiding was for a time believed to be a dyson sphere imprisoning one of the c'tan known as the Outsider. It was also believed that the eldar were responsible for its confinement. In light of the shard fluff, this remains entirely possible, as the eldar may have had to resort to this method to contain an Outsider shard. Even though the necrons were able to capture most shards with tesseract labyrinths, they could not account for every single one, and the eldar would not have had these devices at their disposal.


I think the outsider is the only Non-sharded C'Tan. though I may be mistaken. But I believe he left the galaxy before the Necron uprising.

I for one think its Null-tech that keeps the nids at bay. I think its probably a pretty easy tech for them to make, considering they are masters of time and space. Blocking the influence of a specific dimension doesn't seem above their ability.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

LordNecross said:


> I think the outsider is the only Non-sharded C'Tan. though I may be mistaken. But I believe he left the galaxy before the Necron uprising.


Incorrect. An early White Dwarf article after the codex release lists the Outsider among all other known canon c'tan as being rendered into shards. If the eldar imprisoned something within a dyson sphere, it could only have been a c'tan shard, or at most a transcendant. 



> I for one think its Null-tech that keeps the nids at bay. I think its probably a pretty easy tech for them to make, considering they are masters of time and space. Blocking the influence of a specific dimension doesn't seem above their ability.


Actually it is revealed now that only the crypteks know the extent of necron technology, and they guard their secrets with the same zealotry that the Adeptus Mechanicus guards theirs. Furthermore, such technology would require hefty resources, which inevitably means service to a dynasty able to acquire them. 

Regardless of what their greatest technology may be capable of, it's rarely as simple as "we can do anything. We're necrons." There are countless limiting and practical factors to consider.


----------



## el_machinae (Nov 17, 2014)

Yeah, it gets muddled with new fluff. I was mainly considering author's intent _at the time._ Or, trying to, anyway. The tesseract technology that's used to contain the C'tan shards doesn't strike me as being anethema to the 'nids, in that they'd get the heeby jeebies and want to stay away from merely being close to the technology.

The 'nid fleet diversion they showed in the old codex always struck me as them being 'weirded out' and avoiding it.


----------

